# Fine Gold



## MCDoty (Nov 3, 2014)

Can u smelt flour gold or micro gold ?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 3, 2014)

MCDoty said:


> Can u smelt flour gold or micro gold ?


I guess you could, but I'm not sure why you'd want to.

You should try to avoid using text lingo. It's not allowed on this forum.

You can get your bearings for this forum in the Tips for Navigating and Posting on the Forum thread.

Dave


----------



## MCDoty (Nov 3, 2014)

Apologize for that inquiry ! Found a hot spot and it is loaded with flour gold. Panned it down and ran i threw my Blue bowel. Gold is so fine it run right threw ! Any suggestions on how to process it ?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 3, 2014)

That sounds exciting! I've never had so much in a pan that I couldn't pick it all out by hand, so my fine gold is clean. Sounds like yours is more of a concentrate. I don't have experience with that, but there are some here who do. They'll be along eventually. Best of luck!

Dave


----------



## MCDoty (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you very much Dave. I appreciate your time you spent on my post ! This is my second year as a novice prospector.


----------



## butcher (Nov 3, 2014)

Is this gold just about the only thing left after every thing else leaves the gold pan, or the blue bowl?

If not I suspect your dealing with fools gold.

Many novice prospectors first get rich, on fools gold, until they learn to pan for gold.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 3, 2014)

MCDoty said:


> Thank you very much Dave. I appreciate your time u spent on my post ! This is my second year as a novice prospector.


I don't mean to harp on the subject of using text lingo, but the use of the letter u is not acceptable if you intend to enter the word "you". Continued use of text lingo on this board will not be tolerated. Pay special attention to the things you post, as your words are being watched closely. 

One of my pet peeves is ANYONE who comes to this board and hopes to engage in dialogue, but doesn't have the courtesy or inclination to speak clearly and concisely. There is no room for error here, as we work with substances that can be lethal. For that reason, along with the fact that many, here, do not speak English as their native tongue, improper use of the language can be very misleading. 

Please address this issue. If you don't, your stay here will be brief. 

Harold


----------



## kurtak (Nov 4, 2014)

MCDoty said:


> Can u smelt flour gold or micro gold ?



The short answer to your question is yes

However - depending on the material you will also most likely need to do some pretreatment such as an oxidation roast &/or a reduction roast, etc.

& as GSP said - if you are losing it out of your pan &/or blue bowl - are you sure its gold --- if you are running your blue bowl & or pan right you shouldn't lose much - you won't get it perfectly clean but you should get a good concentrate which can then be smelted

& as Harold said - lose the text lingo :!: 

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Nov 4, 2014)

I see you just joined & are a new member - if you want to be a member in good standing here you NEED to read the 3 links I am providing here - or you may find your stay here short lived

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=19074

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=21374

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=21412

Kurt


----------



## Smack (Nov 4, 2014)

MCDoty said:


> Apologize for that inquiry ! Found a hot spot and it is loaded with flour gold. Panned it down and ran i threw my Blue bowel. Gold is so fine it run right threw ! Any suggestions on how to process it ?



You threw your blue bowl? And some fine gold? Were you upset that it wasn't working the way you thought it should?


----------



## jason_recliner (Nov 4, 2014)

Smack said:


> MCDoty said:
> 
> 
> > Apologize for that inquiry ! Found a hot spot and it is loaded with flour gold. Panned it down and ran i threw my Blue bowel. Gold is so fine it run right threw ! Any suggestions on how to process it ?
> ...


No Smack, I think it went through his blue bowel. Whatever else he swallowed to make his bowel blue is concerning, but stomach acid is weak hydrochloric, so gold should go right through. :lol:

Enough joking about your spelling MCDoty, I'm very happy for you that you have found a good deposit. I went out looking on the weekend (for the first time) and the best I found was some slightly glittery black sand and some sunburn. Although a few lead duckshot pellets were at least encouraging of my panning technique.

Edit: If you find a good technique for separating flour gold, I'd love to hear it because I hope to need to use it in future.


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 4, 2014)

Smack said:


> MCDoty said:
> 
> 
> > Apologize for that inquiry ! Found a hot spot and it is loaded with flour gold. Panned it down and ran i threw my Blue bowel. Gold is so fine it run right threw ! Any suggestions on how to process it ?
> ...


No, it was his Blue bowel! :shock: 

That can't be good, I would consult a doctor immediately!

Göran


----------



## galenrog (Nov 4, 2014)

Regarding you problem with fine gold recovery I do have a few questions. Did you classify your concentrates? Did you adjust your flow rate on the "blue bowl" for each size? How do you know it was gold and not gold colored pyrite, gold colored mica, or another gold colored mineral?

Concerning comments concerning language and spelling on the forum, please understand that many of our fellow members use languages other than English and must use translation software to communicate. Use of "text lingo" and many other methods of abbreviation do not translate well, leading to misunderstanding and confusion. Misspellings and improper grammar can also lead to translation problems. Should Harold or any other forum administrator or forum moderator make suggestions, heed their advice. 

Please read all the board announcements. While some may not apply to you at this time, most will should you stay with us. 

I also suggest you look into the many mining and prospecting forums available. While there are a few miners here, better mining advice will likely come from a mining forum.

Enjoy.

Edit for punctuation. Sorry, I usually catch that on the preview.


----------

